# Head Boat Recommendations?



## bojinns (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello All,

I'm new to the forums and wanted to make a quick intro...from the NOVA area and have been lurking lately trying to get as much info as possible from all of you serious fishermen...got to say...this forum is very informative...and can make any angler want to call off work and just go fishin

wanted to ask any of you for a evening trip headboat recommendation....cant wait to get the line wet...and definitely havent been to any other location except SPSP...

looking for others in the NOVA/DC Metro area that head east to the bay to fish with:fishing: and :beer:...and try out ne holes...wish i had a boat

later,
joe


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53874


----------



## bojinns (Jun 26, 2008)

hey thanks linesides! Just calle dup the capt myself! gonna head out Thurs night! 

he did ask who referred him...and I said old linesides?!...sorry didnt have a name...

joe


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

BOj if you want a nite headboat check this out http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53494


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Trust me . Captain Chris on the Good Chance will outfish any headboat on the bay . He called me today and said the only thing that determined if you got a limit or not was how fast you could unhook the fish and get your bait back to the bottom . 3 red drum were caught the other night as well . 38" , 38.5 and 41" . He provides all the soft crab baits you will need and you don't have to fish with a large crowd .


----------



## bojinns (Jun 26, 2008)

definitely looking forward to it!

will try to take pics and let you all know how much we had!

thanks for the tip linesides!


----------

